# Problème de connexion wifi suite à mise à jour iOS 8.2.1



## Vf0171 (13 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'effectuer la mise à jour de mon IPad mini et de mon IPhone 4s vers ios 8.2.1 et je ne peux plus me connecter à mon réseau wifi. Lorsque je choisi mon réseau wifi, l'iPad et l'iPhone me demandent indéfiniment le mot de passe...
J'ai réinitialiser les paramètres réseau, et le mot de passe pour mon réseau wifi est indiqué comme non valide alors qu'il fonctionne sur un iPad Air 2 avec iOS 8.1.1
Avez-vous rencontré ce problème ? Une solution pour le résoudre ?
Est-il possible de repasser à la version ios 8.1.1 Et comment ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Old Timer (13 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai effectué la mise à jour 8.1.2 etje ne rencontre aucun problème actuellement.


----------



## Vf0171 (13 Décembre 2014)

Est-il possible de revenir à l'aversion iOS 8.1.1 ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h18 ----------

La version bien sûr !


----------



## Emile (20 Décembre 2014)

c'est pareil pour moi, plus de wifi après cette mise à jour.


----------



## Emile (20 Décembre 2014)

Impossible de me connecter à partir de ma freebox.
Par contre chez Starbucks, ce matin, pas de pb (accès libre et qui ne demande aucun mot de passe, si ce n'est une identification lors de la 1ère connexion), j'ai accès à l'internet, tant par Safari, que par Mail.
Est-ce un pb de gestion des mots de passe (Ipad vers Box) ?
Comment revenir à la précédente version de l'OS ?
Merci d'avance à ceux qui sauront apporter quelque lumière.


----------



## Benjamin B. (8 Février 2015)

EXACTEMENT le meme problème, même appareil, même ios,tout ! J'ai essayé de réinitialiser les paramètres réseaux, de le réinitialiser puis de retester avant de le restaurer, j'ai envoyer un diagnostique à Apple et eut un conseiller, rien n'y fait.. apparemment ma carte wifi n'est pas endommagée non plus.. La seule différence, c'est que moi, dans un un rayon de 2m autour de mon modem au bout de quelques tentatives j'arrive à me connecter. Je vais télécharger ios 8.1.3 là avec le mince espoir que ça réglera le problème..

Et tu ne fais que répéter "mise à jour vers ios 8.2.1" mais c'est ios 8.1.2 et mm actuellement "ios 8.1.3" (en tout cas sur iPhone 4S...)


----------



## Benjamin B. (19 Février 2015)

Quelqu’un a une solution?


----------



## jfgpointbe (25 Février 2015)

Obsolesence programmée ?


----------



## Benjamin B. (25 Février 2015)

Seulement sur quelques iphones ? :/ Je pense pas..


----------

